
Amazon sales soar as pandemic fuels online shopping - jbredeche
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/30/amazon-amzn-earnings-q2-2020.html
======
a2tech
At the beginning of the pandemic I definitely was doing more online shopping.
But my wife and I have definitely shifted into the 'bunker down and be
prepared' mentality. We're stashing cash and loading up on canned goods. We
both have good reliable jobs, but between an unexpected tax bill and worry
over how the COVID situation is being handled we're bracing for bad weather.

~~~
jdhn
I'm the complete opposite, I've buying more things online than ever. I guess
I'm buying things in order to make up for the fact that I can't go out and do
things.

~~~
a2tech
Thats how I was at the beginning. I'm an extrovert and my wife is an
introvert. I think I was buying a bunch of stuff for time wasting projects (HD
bird cam with live streaming from a RasPi, tons and tons of LEGO sets) to keep
my mind off of being stuck at home. But as I've settled into this new normal
(and not gonna lie, the tax bill helped) our spending has massively shrunk.

------
chrisco255
All the benefits of brick and mortar retail shopping basically disappear when
you add all the friction and hassle of wearing masks, standing apart from
people, avoiding contact, etc. The shopping experience of going to a mall,
trying on clothes, etc or a chatting it up with a clerk at a video game store
is not matched by ecommerce, but in the current situation, buying online saves
even more trouble or time than it normally would. It's very unfortunate. I
fear that so many businesses will never recover.

~~~
hungry_haibt
I don't think, I'll ever go back to the grocery store after using Prime now
from last 4 months.

------
hungry_haibt
I was thinking to pick up some Amazon stocks yesterday but the stock seemed
too expensive.

